# je ne vois pa mon disque dur ethernet



## sbell (13 Février 2007)

salut a tous,

je viens d'acheter un disque dur ethernet que je veux brancher sur mon AOLBOX afin de le partager sur mpon réseau.
Impossible de le voir. Je l'ui ai donné une adresse IP, il est formaté Mac, mais impossible d'y accéder quand il est branché sur la box et même quand il est branché direct sur mon powerbook.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci par avance.
longue vie au MAC


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

c'est quoi comme disque ? un vrai NAS? As tu la marque ou r&#233;f&#233;rence?


----------



## sbell (13 Février 2007)

c'est un boitier advance BX-M31LAN avec disque dur maxtor IDE 250 GO
Je l'ai acheté sur le site Akalead, sur lequel ils assurent que l'installation est vraiment simple.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

en faisant un tour rapide sur le net, j'ai cru comprendre que ce disque ne supporte pas l'afp (protocole de communication r&#233;seau utilis&#233; par osx) mais seulement smb et ftp.


donc 

1) apparemment tu peux te connecter &#224; l'interface web de configuration de ce disque &#224; l'adresse suivante  http://169.254.0.1, y arrives tu ?

2) il doit y avoir une partie concernant smb (semba, autre protocole d'&#233;change utilis&#233; entre autre par windows) ou tu peux rendre des dossiers accessibles

3) sur ton powerbook dans pref systeme/partage activer le partage des fichiers windows (active le protocole smb)

4) faire un pomme+k et essayer de se connecter au serveur smb://ip de ton disque/


----------



## sbell (14 Février 2007)

Salut Fpoil,

merci de ton aide.
J'ai fais ce que tu m' a conseillé et maintenant j'arrive via aller et se connecter à un sercveur jusqu'a une fenêtre qui me demande le groupe de travail ou le domaine, le nom et le mot de passe. Et là, j'ai essayé tous les noms et mots de passe possible, à chaque fois j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que le nom ou le mot de passe est erroné.
Si tu as une idée, merci d'avance


----------



## fpoil (14 Février 2007)

je suppose qu'il faut configurer le serveur du disque (groupe de travaul, user et mot de passe) par l'interface web &#224; l'adresse indiqu&#233;e (par safari ou autre brower) ou l'adresse indiqu&#233;e dans la doc fournie


----------



## sbell (18 Février 2007)

Salut Fpoil,


j'ai enfin réussi à joindre mon disque dur après avoir fait un reset et mis les nom et mot de passe par défaut.
Merci pour ton aide.
Par contre, sais tu comment faire pour se connecter automatiquement au disque dur sans aller dans le menu aller se connecter au reseau?

Longue vie au mac


----------



## Zyrol (19 Février 2007)

Une fois connect&#233;, glisse l'icone du disque dur dans les elements de d&#233;marrage : 

preferences sytemes > comptes > Ouverture


----------



## sbell (24 Février 2007)

Merci Zyrol,

ça marche au poil.
Longue vie au Mac


----------



## biquette74 (5 Mars 2007)

sbell a dit:


> Merci Zyrol,
> 
> ça marche au poil.
> Longue vie au Mac



maintenant que ça marche as-tu essayé d'y installer OSX et de démarrer sur ton disque ethernet; ça devrait être possible en choisissant démarrage en réseau dans préf système


----------



## leon38 (15 Juin 2008)

Salut comment as-tu fait pour faire un reset de ce boitier ?


----------

